# Marco Island, FL Charter Club or Eagle's Nest?



## Imretiredarmy (Dec 22, 2010)

Which one is the better place to stay?  We are taking our first trip to Marco Island on Friday. Thanks for any help.

Also, we are going to take the Ferry to Key West for a day. What should we do in Key West?  We have an 8 year old daughter so we need family activites.  Thanks


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 22, 2010)

We stayed at Eagle's Nest and it was nice.  My wife was going to take the ferry shuttle to Key West when we were there - it was over Christmas vacation a few years ago, and the trip was cancelled because of bad weather.  From the research on the trip, it is long and the waters can get rough, so be ready for it.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 22, 2010)

In Key West, my priorities would be to...
-- Take the "conch tour train" for a relaxing tram tour;
-- Wander up Duval Street (stop for lunch at Sloppy Joe's);
-- Tour the Hemingway House (visit the unique cats); and
-- Have my pic taken at the Southernmost point (end of U.S. 1);

For more, point your web-browser to http://www.fla-keys.com/keywest/


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 22, 2010)

I like Charter Club best but wouldn't turn down Eagle's Nest!


----------



## Imretiredarmy (Dec 22, 2010)

What is better about Charter club?  I have never been to either so I really appreicate any input.


----------



## Imretiredarmy (Dec 22, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> In Key West, my priorities would be to...
> -- Take the "conch tour train" for a relaxing tram tour;
> -- Wander up Duval Street (stop for lunch at Sloppy Joe's);
> -- Tour the Hemingway House (visit the unique cats); and
> ...



Thanks.  The Conch train and The southernmost point are definite things to do.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 22, 2010)

My aunt stayed in one of the low-rise villas at Eagle's Nest and loved it.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 22, 2010)

You need to hook up with tugger rsnash - she's at the Eagle's Nest this week and is sure trying to see it all on Marco!


----------



## BevL (Dec 22, 2010)

We've had better views at the Charter Club the two times we were there.

We had not a great experience at the Eagles Nest - we were on a floor where we were the only unit with people in it - the rest were having routine maintenance and we had workmen walk into our unit (using a key) several times during the week.  We did get some compensation with some charges we had run up at the little food place, I think, and the gift shop thing.  And the view wasn't as good, IMHO.

But I wouldn't turn my nose up at either one.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 23, 2010)

Several things I enjoy about Charter Club:  the view is always good and may not be at Eagle's Nest, you can pop next door and use the beach bar, etc. at the hotel (they don't mind) - they just changed the name so.....  All the units are two bedroom.  Eagle's Nest was nice but our view wasn't so great.  I DID like the pool.


----------



## Imretiredarmy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for everybodys ideas.  It is going to be great week.  Looking forward to seeing Marco Island.  It is going to be a white Christmas here in Tennessee (so says the weather man) but the only white Christmas I want is one on the beach.
Again thanks for everyones help.


----------

